# Dog barking at night...non stop...HELP!!



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I have a 6 month old German Shepherd bitch who's so good for her age but.....when I let her out before I go to bed just in case she wants a wee she will bark non stop if she hears a noise. I've tried staying calm and acting like there's nothing to bark at and also giving her treats when she's tired but it doesn't always work. Some times I get so cross I grab her and drag her back into the house. I would never hurt her but it's the only way to get her to stop. I think this makes her more frustraighted and she thinks she needs to go back out and bark more. I've seen on tv that you can be dominant and claim the garden she she won't feel so protective of it but not sure what to do. As a last resort I can use an anti bark collar but am not too keen as it seems a bit cruel. Also, does anyone know the law in terms of times she can bark as much as she wants? It's a bit like the council waking me up some mornings mowing the lawn at 8am. I was thinking of not letting her out after 11pm. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How about putting on one of those close-fitting nylon mesh muzzles when you take her out late at night? She will not be able to bark properly with it on, so will not annoy you or your neighbours.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi. I have 3 rescie dogs and one of them is a collie x. She is a total barker in the garden and drives us crazy at time. We have been using a spray collar for a few months now and her behaviour has changed dramatically. We still have to put it on at times, especially at weekends when there are lots of people around. 

Why do you think they are cruel? I have 2 of these collars and use them for various reasons, with good results. They do not distress the dog, just provide a distraction using a spray.

You can try walking your dog around the garden on a lead and each time you take her out, take her on the lead and then let her off when she is calm. Only trouble is, is if the behaviour is quite embedded it will take quite a long time.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

they are quite a vocal breed and young bitches are often very nervous so it could be that she is scared of the dark and seeing shadows. One way to stop barking is to teach her to speak and teach her to stop barking. It may or may not work if she is barking through fear but might be worth a try. If nothing else you will have taught her a party trick.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

You could also try to thank her when she barks; she is alerting you of something so you can simply calmly thank her first but then tell her to stop, similarly in a calm way; basically the idea is that she should understand she has done her job, she has alerted you to sth she thinks worthy of attention and now its your job, as the leader/boss to decide what you will do about it, not hers.
Its obviously not as easy as it sounds but if you get the idea it can work.
It works with my boy but then hes not very vocal at the first place.

xx


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I ordered her a anti bark spary collar in the end. I hope it works! I think it's a bit cruel as it's her job to bark and protect the garden and now she'll not be able too. I guess it's better than smacking her or worse(which I don't do!). I'll let you know if it works, should do for £70!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

It is really up to you as to what you want her to do. You can either allow her to do what comes natural which is to protect and she will be doing this by barking at what to her resembles a threat, or you can extinguish the behaviour from all scenarios. It is then down to you to ensure that certain things are not seen as a threat i.e. the wind blowing the branches or distant banging noises. How you do this is determined by what motivates the dog during basic training - food treats, toy etc. You could get the dog to sit and saty whilst you walk the perimeter which is a way of honouring the warning barks. What type of barks are they? Does the dog stand and bark, move around and bark or run to certain points and bark? 

I noticed on your other posts you have rabbits in the garden in a hutch. Has the dog become accustomed to the rabbits and the noises they make etc?

What about the foxes that come into your garden too. Do they bark, territory mark and can the dog see them but not get to them? The dog's barking could be its way of pre-warning the foxes and claiming the territory.

Does the dog bark in the house a lot? Is this encouraged or dismissed?


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

She is fine with the rabbits. She runs to corners of the garden and jumps up the fence and it's a fast loud woof woof woof bark non stop! She never barks in the house. Sometimes the foxes howel and she will get upset. I can tell there is nothing there sometimes but she will run and bark in the same places. My dog before her did the same thing. But she's stop after 3 or 4 barks but my dog now won't stop. I guess it's a warning bark to stop cats/foxes coming in the garden. She doesn't bark at other peoples houses. I like the idea of getting her to sit and stay rather than sprint to the hot spots and bark. Thanks!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two sheps that always used to bark on the last loo before bed, i have taught them quiet which they now seem to know the sound and after a few times its stopped them barking last thing, i always say quiet before i open door and now seem to know its part of the routine , though i still say it every night, i think they can hear what we cant and are just protecting there ground, its the same thing every night , lol, it goes Go wee wee then quiet and i dont have a problem with them at all now, i used to drag them back in which they didnt understand , until someone on here said to try this and it worked,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the same problem, after 22.30 there is switch in Duke's head, the neighbours dogs are the same too.

I take Duke out on a lead for his last toilet before bed. It works and for a short while after using the leash he will go out do his business and come back in no problem, then for no reason several evenings later he will go out and start barking again.

I think there is more noise at night ie rodents, foxes etc., and they are just protecting what is theirs. (not sure though) :devil:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

We live in the country and i do think they hear much more than we do as their hearing is 6 times sharper than ours i think, another thing i do is leave the patio doors open and soon as they have done what they need to they are straight back in as i always have a treat for them , but only last thing at night, when i first taught quiet i went out and stayed with them when they started to bark i said quiet and if they didnt stop i brought them in and tried again a few mins later.


----------

